# Help with Tivo\tivoweb\FTP



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi All,

I've not played with my Tivo for ages now (a couple of years may be)

I'm having trouble firing tivoweb up.. I can connect to a bash prompt but when I run /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb I just get a couple of new lines appear & it doesn't say accepting connections. Any ideas where to look? It looks (from the tar ball on the disk) that I've got tivoweb v1.9.4.

One of the reasons I'm looking to get it fired up is because I want to UPLOAD some movies to tivo from my PC. I've got some xvid AVI's that I'm going to convert with Videora - any ideas where I need to FTP them?

heylp!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just run the tivoweb command with the console switch & got the following:

bash-2.02# /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl" line 678)

There shouldnt be anything running on port 80.. any way to check\kill the processes with bash?


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

no suggestions?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

it's likely that tivoweb is already running, and has bound to the port... what does your browser do when you try to connect?


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi BTUx9 - when I connect to the URL, I get nothing on the browser. I can FTP onto it but since I'm using defaults, I presume it's on port 21.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

but does it hang, or does it show an "unable to connect" type message fairly quickly?

"netstat -l" will tell you if anything is listening on the www port
"ps aux" will give you a list of running processes (not sure exactly how TW 1.9.4 shows up there, tho)


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

BTUx9 said:


> but does it hang, or does it show an "unable to connect" type message fairly quickly?
> 
> "netstat -l" will tell you if anything is listening on the www port
> "ps aux" will give you a list of running processes (not sure exactly how TW 1.9.4 shows up there, tho)


Most likely the TiVo web server is running. Check the process table for "httpd". You need to configure TivoWeb to use port 8080 instead of port 80. TiVoWebPlus is distributed to use port 8080 so you might want to use it.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

fade2grey said:


> One of the reasons I'm looking to get it fired up is because I want to UPLOAD some movies to tivo from my PC. I've got some xvid AVI's that I'm going to convert with Videora - any ideas where I need to FTP them?


Sorry, missed this the first time around
you need mfs_ftp to upload content onto older (S1) tivos


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers guys, okay, after reinstall I've got Tivo web going with no problems.. I've also got FTP access to it. 

question now is, I'm trying to upload programs from my PC to Tivo so I can watch them from there.. where do I put them on the tivo disk? is it just a straight job of transcoding them & then dumping them in a folder? Do they catalog automatically etc?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ftp only gives access to the linux-mounted partitions
recordings are stored in tivo's proprietary sections of the drive
for insertions of recordings onto an S1 tivo, you need mfs_ftp (as I said earlier)


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

ahhhh.. all becomes clearer now.. I'll go install MFS_FTP then


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

well things were clear, I think I have MFS_FTP installed correctly but what do I do with it? It seems like it does everything under the sun & I'm just wading through the threads at the moment. Any pointers?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if it's working properly, you should be able to connect to the tivo with an ftp client using port 3105... you'll then have the ability to ftp shows to/from the tivo


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Oohh cool. Sorry for all the lame questions.. for downloading files from tivo, do I just grab the .TMF file? & then run it through something like Videora? 

To put files up onto Tivo.. I have a test file which I've run through videora's one-click convert. Do I need to do any additional conversion? again, which folder do I dump it in?

Ta!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

more things are compatible with the .ty files, AFAIK

doesn't matter what dir you upload to, it handles files based solely on the extension

never used videora... if it creates a .ty, try and upload it... see if it works


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey BTUx9, I downloaded one of my programs from the Tivo.. the TY's play straight in Videolan with a plug in.. sorted.

From a bit of hunting, it looks like the .tmf files are just a straight tarball containing the descriptive XML file with the guide metadata for the program in it. and the .ty files - which are mpg's by the looks of it. 

So.. if the .ty files are just mpeg files, does anyone know what I need to do to generate the xml? or does it not need it? Do I upload the mpg's as .ty's or tar it all up into a .tmf? questions questions but I feel like I'm so close to getting it sorted!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the xml isn't necessary... mfs_ftp dummies in any info that's missing.
btw, the ty's that mfs_ftp serves up are actually ty+ files... they have the xml appended to the stream


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, sorry for the slow reply.. I've got to earn a living  

okay, what am I doing wrong.. I can dowload via MFS_FTP & IE fine. But I've tried 2 FTP clients (SmartFTP & Iglooftppro - found it recommended after a google search) any hints on settings for the FTP client? 

Cheers,
A


----------



## NEwbie46614 (Dec 14, 2007)

I can telnet and ftp into my SA Series 1. I want to add a pgm "univerasledittitle.tcl" to my /var/hack
The file is on my PC in the root dir, c:\
Here is what I have tried:
I get connected via ftp

binary
put c:\universaledittitle.tcl /var/hack


I get an error: error opening file;is a directory

Any help appreciated


----------



## NEwbie46614 (Dec 14, 2007)

Success! I got a copy of Smartftp and was able to do my transfers!!!


----------



## NEwbie46614 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have Tivoweb up and running, pretty cool program. Is their any significant advantage to the "Plus"? 
If so, or if I just want to check it out, how do I go about installing it. Delete Tivoweb? Leave it on and have both?...........


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

TivoWebPlus is still actively being developed, has some extra features, and supports newer tivos better than tivoweb (including dual tuner support)

That being said, there are some external modules that ONLY work on tivoweb, at this point, so if they have functionality you just can't live without, probably best to stick with tivoweb, for the nonce.

TWP2 is almost a necessity for tivos that are used with satellite, because there's a huge amount of guide data, which can often cause an out-of-memory condition in older versions (which reboots the machine on Series 2+ machines)


----------

